# ports-mgmt/portmaster



## unAmygdala (Jun 15, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can find portmaster-3.12.tar.gz or e2fsprogs-libuuid-1.42.4... they are not in ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/ or the usual locations.

I have tried to use portmaster and *pkg_add -r* to upgrade but files are not being found.  I do not recall deliberately changing environment or make variables to a different release branch.

I am trying to determine if these files are in the process of being uploaded, or, if there is an error with my configuration.



```
===>>> Starting build for ports-mgmt/portmaster <<<===

===>>> All dependencies are up to date

===>  Cleaning for portmaster-3.12

===>>> Waiting on fetch & checksum for ports-mgmt/portmaster <<<===
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Found saved configuration for portmaster-3.12
=> portmaster-3.12.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles//.
=> Attempting to fetch http://dougbarton.us/Downloads/portmaster-3.12.tar.gz
fetch: http://dougbarton.us/Downloads/portmaster-3.12.tar.gz: Not Found
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/portmaster-3.12.tar.gz


===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Found saved configuration for portmaster-3.12
=> portmaster-3.12.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles//.
=> Attempting to fetch http://dougbarton.us/Downloads/portmaster-3.12.tar.gz
fetch: http://dougbarton.us/Downloads/portmaster-3.12.tar.gz: Not Found
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/portmaster-3.12.tar.gz
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/portmaster-3.12.tar.gz: 
File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles// and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portmaster.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portmaster.

===>>> make failed for ports-mgmt/portmaster
===>>> Aborting update

Terminated
```

-----------------------------------------------------------


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD [HOSTNAME] 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:15:25 UTC 2012
root@obrian.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
```


----------



## SNK (Jun 15, 2012)

http://dougbarton.us/Downloads/portmaster-3.12.1.tar.gz

Is your ports tree up-to-date? ports-mgmt/portmaster is a small port so you might skip pkg_add(1) and compile it instead.


----------



## unAmygdala (Jun 15, 2012)

*yes, updated ports tree*

Yes.  My ports tree was current within a week until about a month ago when I upgraded some workstations and found a huge (5000+ number of updates).  I upgraded the workstations over the past month, working out issues.  Yesterday, I started updating a server, with *portsnap fetch* and *portsnap update*.  Then I ran *portmaster*.  This machine is a server with minimal twm GUI user interface so of those thousands of new ports issues last month, there are only, less than 20 or so, that need to be updated on this system.

Following your suggestion, I tried updating my ports tree today but there are no new ports since when I updated it yesterday.

Your version of the portmaster distfile, 3.12.1.tar.gz, is not in the distfile location and is newer/different from what I retrieve with _portsnap fetch update_.  Your link is to a newer distfile, version  http://dougbarton.us/Downloads/portmaster-3.12.1.tar.gz while my system thinks it should be portmaster-3.12.tar.gz.  Where did you find it?  

How could I install portmaster 3.12.1 when portmaster thinks the latest version 3.12 and is trying to install that instead?

The ports are available, it's the distfiles and/or packages that appear missing.  The prior versions of these programs, the versions that portmaster is trying to update to the latest versions, ARE located where my system is looking for the new versions.  *pkg_add -r* won't work for updating because these aren't the updated versions.

Is there internal version checking or can I change the name of distfile I downloaded from dougbarton (the portmaster author/maintainer) to be portmaster-3.12.1 and expect it to work?  Can I change its version or file reference number from 3.12 to 3.12.1 in a Makefilee and expect it to work?


----------



## unAmygdala (Jun 16, 2012)

*re: net-mgmnt/portmaster-3.12.1 versus 3.12*

I tried to go back and change the original title of this thread to make it more meaningful.  My apologies and maybe the search engines will sort it out.  Using a non-descriptive title is not conducive for problem solving.

I *was* unable to find a solution for why my ports tree was looking for portmaster-3.12 with a freshly updated portsnap when the distfiles available were for 3.12.1.  Following the large ports tree update about a month ago, I tried updating my system and found this problem with being unable to find the correct distfiles for portmaster and several other ports, where no matter how recently I updated my ports tree, the ports I was looking for had different version numbers than what's out there.

I think I solved the problem.  I do not understand why or how I solved the problem.  All I did was run:

[cmd=]portmaster --check-port-dbdir[/cmd]

I was interactively presented with a list of applications described as not being installed on the system, none of them being portmaster or libgui-uuid that I had problems with, most I recognized as being important, and all of which I just pressed 'n' for do not delete.  

That is all I did between running `portmaster ports-mgmnt/portmaster` and it working and it not working.  It would be nice to know what I am doing.


----------



## kpa (Jun 16, 2012)

This is the way to update ports-mgmt/portmaster every time it gets updated:

`# pkg_delete -x portmaster`
`# cd /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portmaster`
`# make clean`
`# make install clean`


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 17, 2012)

`# portmaster portmaster` worked fine here.


----------

